# My shop tour and pics :)



## martlewis (2 Dec 2006)

Hi, thought I'd give you a quick tour of my shop. This was originally an 8x10 shed which has just moved house with us. It's now been butchered and turned into an 8x16 (available space limited the width  ). The doors used to be in the end wall, swund it around, joined it to a side so I din't have to make new doors. Added a few bits, took a few bits away, hey presto... a workshop!


Looking from the doorway






Turned left looking towards the boarded up windows and the woodrack above head-banging height





From bottom corner by window, my workbench and cupboard installed today 





Towards the doors, you can just make out the old diagonal bracing where they were cut from the old shed end wall





My take on a folding outfeed table for a "compact" workshop





With the outfeed table down it's perfectly aligned with the saw table





The outfeed table lifted back up and the mitre box table lifted into position, table saw doubles as outfeed for mitre box now





Another view of the outfeed/mitre setup, the outfeed table lifts up out of the way and the mitre table drops down out of the way. The leg is just a box section brace with dowels that locate in the floor and tables






I was pretty impressed with the double folding tables  Did myself proud there.

Any suggestions are more than welcome.


----------



## stairman (2 Dec 2006)

don't know if I could work with it but it looks impressive


----------



## PowerTool (2 Dec 2006)

Thanks for the pictures - you've certainly made the most of the available space  

Andrew


----------



## mailee (3 Dec 2006)

I do like the idea with the folding mitre saw table, that has given me an idea, thanks.


----------



## martlewis (3 Dec 2006)

It took some working out but the mitre saw and outfeed both line up exactly with the table saw, workbench, router table.


----------



## Waka (3 Dec 2006)

Some very good space saving ideas there, really like the drop down table.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (3 Dec 2006)

Excellent idea with the fold up/down table. So you doubled the size of your workshop and managed to fill it straight away :lol: how many of us have done the same :lol:


----------



## martlewis (3 Dec 2006)

used to manage without the outfeed, all the other tools, router table / jointer / etc, had to be stacked up in boxes when not in use. 6ft more workshop = all my toys out and ready to be covered in sawdust.

building the lean-to to house my new dust extractor next weekend, fedup of working in a dust mask.


----------



## boabbruce (4 Dec 2006)

Hi Martin 

Good work, I love the tables. 
this is very interesting to me as I am thinking about extending my current shed to allow me some workspace.Can I ask how you went about doing it, what you used to add the extra size and roughly how much it cost? 
My shed is 6x5 at the moment but I am able to add another 10 foot to the length.I was thinking about replacing the whole thing from a shed building firm but the were quoting close to £600 !! :shock: 

cheers


----------



## mrbingley (4 Dec 2006)

Some very ingenious ideas there.
I like it.

Chris.


----------



## martlewis (4 Dec 2006)

Can you go any wider as well as a longer shed, even at 8ft with the extra length I'm still limited for space.

How I did it...

Well I made a new base to the right size. Fortunately the last owner of the property had built a nice solid patio area with good deep foundations so I built on that. Pressure treated joists and t&g flooring (t&g was left over from a different project else I would have used osb board.

I used the 2 original sides from the shed bolted to floor and braced temporarily.

I took the 2 end panels, one had the double doors in it, and chopped them down in height to the same as the sides. Bolted in position next to existing sides.

The ends were made each of 2 8x4 OSB sheets made into a panel with timber studding. Chopped at an angle to provide the roof pitch. I used to have an apex roof but this meant the outside walls were quite low, this time I went for a pent roof.

Built stud wall on top of the side walls up to the height of the roop and panelled with osb.

The roof is joists 16" on center with 4 sheets of osb on top.

Finally used a thick plastic membrane on the floor to prevent moisture coming up through the floor, and covered this with chipboard loft flooring. The loft flooring is interlocking so it doesn't move and stays level, especially when moving machines around.

Cost of build...

base free, used leftover wood.
10 sheets of 3/4" osb £100
ceiling joists £40
internal flooring £150
roofing felt £100
Fixings £30ish
Another £100 for everything I had to nip out and buy during the build 

What I would say is if you buy a ready made shed it'll no doubt have quite a low rof. If you build yourself make the roof high, high as you can without upsetting neighbours and local authorities.

Let me know if you need more advice mate.

Martin


----------



## martlewis (4 Dec 2006)

btw. I should have mentioned the outside damp proofing. Hence such a lot of roof felt. For this years winter I just literally covered the entire outside with roofing felt, walls and all. Due to money constraints work now stops on the building till early next year. Next move is to buy some nice shiplap to clad the outside on the sides I can see over the felt. Might as well leave the felt in place for waterproofing.

2 sides of the shop are up against other structures with only a couple of inches clearance and no way to treat the walls if they were clad, hopefully the felt will last years 

I need to insulate the walls and am going to clad them with 3/4 t&g eventually too when I can afford it. B&Q sell insulation stupidly cheap in the summer, a quarter of the cost atm. I want solid wood walls so I can hang cupboards and tools anywhere I like.


----------



## Shultzy (4 Dec 2006)

Hi martlewis, how much slope did you put on your roof as I'm going to make a pent roof for my workshop.


----------



## martlewis (4 Dec 2006)

Shultzy":1ybc6f7u said:


> Hi martlewis, how much slope did you put on your roof as I'm going to make a pent roof for my workshop.



Not sure of the angle, in true carpenters style, but the walls at the front are about 8ft high and the back is 7ft. Slope is 1ft over 8ft of roof, if that makes sense.

There wasn't any scientific calculations, it's just that the 2 sheets or osb that made the end panel added up to 8x8ft and i just chopped off a slope on the top :roll: 

Rain runs right off it but snow will be interesting. I can walk on the roof without fear of it caving in so it should hold up :shock:


----------



## syntec4 (4 Dec 2006)

Mart, great use of space. Very clever. I did notice that you have what looks like a very uncomfortable stool :x Looks more like a pillar drill stand! 






You need to get that sorted mate. You'll get a bad case of the rockford files sitting on that!


----------



## martlewis (4 Dec 2006)

Had a shorter version of the stool in my last shop but now I look like a pixie sat at the workbench, so I built another. 5 minute job and it serves a purpose, last one did me 4 years. As for comfort... theory is that it's so uncomfortable that I'll not spend all day sitting on my back side, or that's what the better half thinks. She doesn't know that I have a really comfortable cushion in the cupboard that just happens to be the perfect size to fit the stool :-$ 

All I need now is the CD of workshop sound effects and a beer fridge... sorted!


----------



## Colin C (4 Dec 2006)

martlewis":2atqon4q said:


> All I need now is the CD of workshop sound effects and a beer fridge... sorted!



I had not thought of that one  :-$ 8-[


----------



## martlewis (4 Dec 2006)

Colin C":1hxj44w8 said:


> martlewis":1hxj44w8 said:
> 
> 
> > All I need now is the CD of workshop sound effects and a beer fridge... sorted!
> ...



Oops, ther I go encouraging dishonest behaviour.


----------



## Colin C (4 Dec 2006)

Mart

dishonest behaviour :-k ( me never )
I call it time management :wink:  8-[ ( looking over shoulder )


----------



## Shultzy (4 Dec 2006)

Thanks martlewis, I was thinking of about that sort of slope. As my workshop is freestanding I'm going to put windows in the roof space to allow more light in.


----------



## martlewis (4 Dec 2006)

Am still debating over skylights. I would like a couple but there are issues.

As I come out of my back door onto the decking I'm looking down a good 5 foot into the garden, and the roof of the shed almost touches the deck handrail, about 4 ft up. When I was felting the roof all I had to do was hop over the rail and I was on the roof. Just as a thief could.

Second problem is rain, if it leaked I'd be in trouble.


----------



## seaco (5 Dec 2006)

syntec4":2esipsx8 said:


> Mart, great use of space. Very clever. I did notice that you have what looks like a very uncomfortable stool :x Looks more like a pillar drill stand!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah! but you could soon remove the rockford files by sitting on the metal stool in the forground...  :lol:


----------



## martlewis (8 Jan 2007)

Update... time to start spending 

Have started to insulate the walls and am using plasterboard as it's cheaper than wood.

Have resolved the problem of finding brackets to mount my ducting, am just screwing the jubilee clips straight to the ceiling before tightening roung the hose.











Next job is to install the new window tomorrow and finish cladding the walls inside. Can't wait to get tidy again and start using the shop. Will post more pics tomorrow.


----------

